# pay lakes and ponds



## berrybass2011 (Feb 11, 2011)

Has anyone ever fished in the pond beside the obetz athletic club was trying to find out wht was in there or if any good fishing at all i no it catch and release........one more thing is there any good pay ponds left i used to go to hickory lake but just dont seem like it use to...........thanks


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm not a pay-laker, but I have been to pay lakes with friends 3 times now. Krazy Kats in South Bloomfield seems to produce really well. I've also heard that the one that you can see off of 71 south of Grove City is pretty nice.
[/COLOR] 
I'd recommend getting a fishing license and fishing any of our fine rivers and lakes/reservoirs instead of paying the price to fish one day in a pay lake (unless you like the competitions / tournaments that they have).

There is a new pay lake in Commercial Point called Puckett's Pay Lake. If you PM me I can give you directions. They are closed Mondays.

Good luck,

Steve


----------



## berrybass2011 (Feb 11, 2011)

The one off of 71 ive been there before dIDNT really like it DIDNT catch anything neither day WOULD LOVE TO HIT Puckett's Pay Lake.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

PM has been Sent.


----------



## berrybass2011 (Feb 11, 2011)

cant seem to send message bck but thanks alot


----------



## Ups catfish (Mar 26, 2010)

The obetz place sucks! No it's alright I guess if u like catfish. Pm me I'll give u more info and some pics


----------



## f155mph (Jul 21, 2010)

Been to the one off 71. The pond is ok, but very crowded. Some of the people that fish their are a**hole. The lake isn't very large and these three guys each have multiple rods took up more than 1/3 of the bank. They kept walking back & forth and back & forth to check on their rods. So annoying.


----------



## berrybass2011 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for the in put f155mph i think the same


----------



## berrybass2011 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ups catfish i cant pm anyone for some reason put id love the info and pics


----------

